# Night photography with omd-e-1



## Assiniboia (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm new to this camera and have yet to discover how to set the ISO sensitivity to greater than 1600. The menu seems to stop at 1600, though I know this is not actually the case. Also, I haven't found a way to set the aperture to "livecomp." The menu seems to stop at "livetime." Any advice?


----------



## goooner (Jan 15, 2016)

Read the manual...


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 17, 2016)

You probably don't need higher than 1600 ISO for a night scene, but you can access your ISO low and high limits in the menu.   
Your Live Composite setting is in Manual mode.   
Adjust your shutter speed slower and slower until you reach the live composite mode.  You can then adjust how long you want each "exposure" to be.   
You can also read the manual or watch a YouTube video


----------

